
Interactive Map of Linux Kernel - ghj
https://makelinux.github.io/kernel/map/
======
oldlinux
Is there a newer version of this? This is for Linux 2.6.36, released October
2010.

------
dmos62
I've recently played around with defining connections between various parts of
a codebase (Java classes). I used imports as the edges and the results were
very difficult to interpret. This map seems overwhelmingly simple by
comparison. How are the connections made?

~~~
atypeoferror
For Java, I had really good results with Sourcetrail:
[https://www.sourcetrail.com](https://www.sourcetrail.com)

------
togir
why exactly is it necessary for this site to load a script from Facebook?

~~~
nerdponx
In less-polite terms: the Facebook "like button" is abusive to people visiting
your site.

~~~
calimac
Great point. it is how Facebook gathers almost global info from the web to
feed their db and use with impunity. did Facebook record my id when I visited
the page and tie the event to my Facebook user id? The answer is likely yes
weather I have an active fb account or not. FB is a network, not a platform,
that has turned into a massive surveillance and population mind control tool
used by those who own and have influence over the network. For the sake of all
users this must change. For the sake of the free internet.

~~~
kohtatsu
Friendly reminder Google is this x100.

"Content" blockers are now important privacy hygiene. Google has been both
neutering those and giving themselves special fingerprinting tokens in Chrome:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22245101](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22245101)

[https://source.chromium.org/chromium/chromium/src/+/master:c...](https://source.chromium.org/chromium/chromium/src/+/master:components/google/core/common/google_util.cc?q=IsGoogleAssociatedDomainUrl&ss=chromium&originalUrl=https:%2F%2Fcs.chromium.org%2Fchromium%2Fsrc%2Fcomponents%2Fgoogle%2Fcore%2Fcommon%2Fgoogle_util.cc)

~~~
nerdponx
I truly don't understand why anyone would use Chrome or Chromium for anything
that isn't strictly work-related.

------
sumanthvepa
Very useful view of the Linux kernel. Is this generated from source code by
some tool? Would love to know the process that went into creating this.

~~~
thanatosmin
It looks like this is the script that generates it.

[https://github.com/makelinux/linux_kernel_map/blob/master/sr...](https://github.com/makelinux/linux_kernel_map/blob/master/srcxray.py)

------
blastonico
Wow, this is AWESOME. Congratulations. It's undoubtedly useful.

~~~
ghj
I stole the link from this comment:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23451288](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=23451288)
I have no idea where this is from!

~~~
remram
Constantine Shulyupin,
[https://github.com/makelinux/linux_kernel_map](https://github.com/makelinux/linux_kernel_map)

